# Creaking from steering at standstill and low speeds?



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,

Just noticed this although i do tend to have the radio on normally. I've noticed that when turning at a slow speed I get a slight creaking sound coming from the front of the car. 
I can reproduce this by sitting at standstill and turning the wheel from left to right. I don't think that it's the more obvious sound of the rubber rubbing against the concrete as I can hear this more loudly at the extremes. This is more a very quiet low key creaking or tapping sound. It happens when turning in either direction but not when going at any speed above 5-10mph

Any ideas?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I had an annoying squeak on another Audi. It took me ages before I found it was the steering shroud which was fouling / rubbing on the column


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure I would describe it as a squeak. It's much lower pitched than that. It's more like the creak of a spring tightening...lower pitched than sitting on an old mattress but that kinda range. When at standstill, if I turn the wheel gradually, the clicks or creaks are also gradual and spaced apart. If I turn the wheel quickly, then the creaking sound is much more compressed. 
I should add that my car is only just over 2 years old and has done 17k miles.


----------



## Marc_TT (Jan 19, 2012)

I noticed this as well today on mine, sounds like a creaking door!

Be interested to see what actually causes it.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah! That's it. My car is due in for it's second service on Thursday next week. I'll ask them to check it out. I'm assuming that whatever the problem is, they'll fix under warranty.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Though I suppose I shouldn't be tempting fate with that last point!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate to say it but sounds like the steering rack.

Mind you i could be wrong but i had the same type of noise and feel on a car i bought - TTS.

When i took it in they said i needed a whole new rack. - couple of £k but would be covered by warranty.

I rejected the car as to be honest wasn't impressed the main Audi dealership didn't pick this up and i noticed the noise a day after buying.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Really?? Mine doesn't sound all that drastic at all. I certainly don't 'feel' anything, I just hear it a bit at very low speeds and standstill with the radio off. It's actually so low key that I thought it might have been normal. 
Will find out soon enough I guess!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep that was the same as mine thought it could have just been low steering fluid was like click click when turning but no resistance just wasn't a smooth sound when turning.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting. Can I ask what year the TTS was built in? I've just done a quick search for steering rack issues and some people are claiming that they can still hear a slight noise after replacement but it's better than before. 
I think I'll give the dealer a call tomorrow and discuss it with them.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

2009 ish..... had 18k on the clock.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of VAG.

The creaking steering rack is very well known. A friends Golf had it in '03. My A3 had it in '05. My TTS had it in '08.

It's a simple warranty fix, just a totally unnecessary one.

Surely the problem would have been rectified by now - I hear you ask (I think).

Sadly you know the answer to that!!


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheers. It's just that they've apparently upgraded the rack due to problems in earlier models. From what I can gather that would've pre-dated yours though. 
My symptoms certainly sound similar to those others are describing. Not going to stress too much though as it definitely sounds like a warranty repair.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheers powerplay...would a new steering column receive any extra warranty so that I'm covered if it fails again?


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

I've literally just had the same problem fixed under warranty two days ago. Turns out it was something to do with a bearing in the suspension! All quiet now. For info, it was the nearside that was creaking on mine.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks. So another possible cause then? I suppose it's unrealistic to expect a definitive diagnosis based on a vague written description of a problem. My problem appears to be drivers side. I'm struggling to pinpoint whether or not it's coming from near the right wheel or a bit further in. It's definitely not left hand side or completely central though.

The good news is my car still feels very drivable, I have a service booked next week anyway, the fault seems likely to be a warranty repair and I can drown the noise out in the meantime using my stereo.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Had this issue with my TT, I was told it was due to "the wrong lubricant/grease originally used" - sounded like British Rail and wrong type of leaves to me..

But once they had done the deed, I didn't hear it again.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Haha. That sounds like they just got out the trusty old WD40. Glad it's sorted though.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

pars_andy said:


> Haha. That sounds like they just got out the trusty old WD40. Glad it's sorted though.


I did wonder, but I had it another 3 years and didn't hear a peep. I think they actually replaced the steering rack first off, it happened again, then they said they had some memo from Germany about the lubricant/grease. You'd think the Germans would know there lube :lol:


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmm. Wonder if I should print off this thread and send it up with the car. Not sure if mechanics like that though? It's like going to the GP and giving them your diagnosis. Unfortunately I'm not taking the car in myself. They've got a driver dropping a courtesy car off for me as the dealership is around 40 miles away. I can make sure the driver hears the fault but they're not usually mechanics or anything. I can always phone them when my car is up there though I suppose. 
I know I'm starting to sound a bit paranoid....just had a few bad experiences with garages / dealers over the years, although not from Perth Audi admittedly. They've always been incredibly helpful.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=148266&p=1519655&hilit=steering+rack#p1519655

Here you go


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Great! I'll let everyone know how it goes next Thursday.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

pars_andy said:


> .... They've got a driver dropping a courtesy car off for me as the dealership is around 40 miles away. ....


 Sounds like Perth Audi are giving you very good service, let's hope their mechanic knows his onions.


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

I had this same issue, and also had my steering rack replaced. Lot better now, although I can still hear grinding at low speed and tight turns on occassions. Seems worse when weather is wet and cold.

Took many many visits to get this sorted. Used to hear it most often when parallel parking. Was covered under warranty.

I even had half my suspension down when they were looking for this previously.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

See your fixed car sounds like my car at the moment. I'd even suggest that 'grinding' is too strong a word for what I'm hearing. 
I spoke with Perth Audi today and they've taken a note to look at it next week. I'll be interested to hear what my courtesy car sounds like. No guarantee it will be a TT though I suppose.


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

Mine turned out to be the top mounts


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

trickyd said:


> Mine turned out to be the top mounts


Woow. ..thread revival, would've hoped the OP had got it sorted by now


----------



## trickyd (Apr 14, 2016)

Seems so weird, I'm using search and hopefully helping others who also use search. 
The internet is an archive, let's try and keep it relevant


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's also a forum so let's not throw the dummy out of the pram :wink:


----------

